# Transmisor De FM de 250 mW Aprox...



## djchinomix (Oct 22, 2007)

Bueno amigos del foro, yo soy nuevo aqui y quiero presentarles un proyecto muy simple de armar al cual con una antena terescopica de 30Cm le logre sacar 200 mtrs de distancia.
Bueno yo quede impresionado q tan chico circuito alcanzara esa distancia.

La idea es si me pueden ayudar a sintonizarlo de otra forma porque haci como sale en el esquema es muy inestable, yo probe con un condensador variable de esos q son de reseptores fm y lo reemplace por el q sale ahi q es de 3 a 30 pF, funcionaba bn pero no recorria todo el dial, osea lo podia sintonizar entre 88 y 95 mhz y luego entre 105 y 108.
Lo otro es q lo hice funcionar con una bateria de 12 volt 7 amperes para q funcionara bn porq al ponerle un transformador generaba mucho ruido, a lo mejor ustedes saben como crear una fuente de poder q funcione bn en este circuito.
Lo ideal seria adaptar este circuito para usarlo como transmisor de minima cobertura para q pueda estar encendido las 24 hrs y q no se corra la frecuencia.

Este circuito lo saque de www.electronica2000.com. Yo le hice algunas modificaciones al esquema, una de esas es q reemplace el 2N2222 por el 2N3904.

Chaoooo y espero Su Ayuda.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 27, 2007)

Muy buenas,

Empezaré a ver si puedo ayudarte en lo de los zumbidos: 

1- ¿Has montado el circuito dentro de una caja metálica, conectándola a masa? Si no es así, deberías hacerlo.
2- Los cables de antena y b.f. (audio) deben ser coaxiales apantallados.
3- Los cables de alimentación, lo más cortos posibles.
4- Por supuesto, la fuente de alimentación, bien filtrada y estabilizada. No uses un transformador cualquiera porque te meterá ruido de alterna.

Con respecto a la estabilidad. ese tipo de circuitos suelen ser bastante inestables en frecuencia. Prueba a sustituir el condensador variable por condensadores de disco normales (con valores entre 3 y 35 pf, por ejemplo), prueba que frecuencia te da y que tal es la estabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Como dice el compañero puedes calcular la resonancia del circuito tanke para poner un condensador ceramico.. en Google hay millones de calculadoras para eso.. prueba con este http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/LC-Calculator.htm.. pero para esto necesitas conocer la inductacia.. al igual que esta existen calculadoras de inductancias.. solo es buscar y buscar..


----------



## djchinomix (Oct 27, 2007)

hola, bueno voy a experimentar con lo q dice joakiy, pero una pregunta: como filtro la fuente de poder y q transformador debo usar.
Ojala me ayuden a quitarle el ruido q es lo q mas me interesa.

Gracias.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 27, 2007)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> hola, bueno voy a experimentar con lo q dice joakiy, pero una pregunta: como filtro la fuente de poder y q transformador debo usar.
> Ojala me ayuden a quitarle el ruido q es lo q mas me interesa.
> 
> Gracias.



Una fuente se puede filtrar con un condensador electrolítico en paralelo a la salida de corriente contínua. Puedes ponerle también una bobina de choque en serie con el positivo de la fuente de alimentación.

Pero si la fuente no está bien estabilizada, por mucho que filtres seguirás teniendo zumbido de alterna.

Pásate por la sección de fuentes de alimentación a ver si ves algo. Lo que necesitas es una fuente filtrada y estabilizada de 12 Vcc, con 1A de potencia te bastará, y si lleva rectificador de doble onda, mejor que mejor.


----------



## djchinomix (Oct 28, 2007)

gracias joakiy voy a ver como me va con esto. 
Se podra hacer con una fuente de poder de computador?
porque yo e probado con una y genera mas ruido que con un transformador rectificado.


----------



## Conficker (Jun 24, 2013)

Aqui dejo este trasmisor de FM de 300 a 350 mw
con todo incluido ya esta probado 100% estable, no genera ruido
repetando el circuito. HECHO EN MEXICO
Actualmente esta trabajando a 500metros pero con una buena altura 2 k de alcanse en frecuencia libre.

(OJO) advierto que este proyecto rebasa los limites recuerde que el uso de la emisora como un dispositivo de espionaje puede ser ilegal en su país.


----------



## franc0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Conficker dijo:


> Aqui dejo este trasmisor de FM de 300 a 350 mw
> con todo incluido ya esta probado 100% estable, no genera ruido
> repetando el circuito. HECHO EN MEXICO
> Actualmente esta trabajando a 500metros pero con una buena altura 2 k de alcanse en frecuencia libre.
> ...




Se ve muy bueno el diagrama pero hay una pequeña duda podrías colocar la pcb del circuito, por que esta solo de la fuente, pues seria de gran ayuda para poder realizar este transmisor de fm se agradece el aporte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola amigos que tal ? ,dejo aca un sinples circuito de 200mW de salida .
El  Q1= 2N3904 , Q2= 2N2907 , Q3= 2N2222 , las bobinas tienen 3 espiras con tap en la premera espira. Lo diametro interno es de 8,0 m/m y el hilo de cubre es lo 18 AWG barnizado.

! Fuerte abraço a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## judex (Jul 2, 2013)

disculpa conficker con que cable has hecho las bobinas? no viene puesto


----------



## Conficker (Jul 31, 2013)

4 vueltas de 0.65mm / imán 22AWG alambre de 5mm de diámetro.

5 capacitores de poliester 1nf
3 capacitores ceramicos de lenteja 10pf
3 transistores 2n2222 silicon plastico
el ultimo transistor lleva disipador de calor
circuito integrado tl071 o tl081 bajo ruido
estos transistores tienes un exelente sonido
el mas importante es el choque L1 100mh este es como una resistencia
y hay otra en forma de capacitor pero son choques no los confundas
esto siempre por lo general las tranen la TV biejas o no tanviejas. en la parte del la antena.
no es igual inprovisar una, ya que no entrega la misma ganancia ya te suvo unas fotos
 este circuito en realidad entrega 500mw. pero yo le adapte un filtro para los armonicos quedando 350mw ya esta provado t no genera ruido este circuito lo diseñe para fuente de 12 Vol a 3Amper por esa razon entrega esa potencia. ya despues les suvo el filtro
la resistencia de 120ohm la pueden sustituir por una de 150 ohm.


es muy facil de construir

cualquier duda aganla saber



este transmisor puede usarse permanentemen estable con tuning que indica la estabilida en su aparato receptor.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 1, 2013)

Conficker dijo:


> 4 vueltas de 0.65mm / imán 22AWG alambre de 5mm de diámetro.
> 
> 5 capacitores de poliester 1nf
> 3 capacitores ceramicos de lenteja 10pf
> ...



De cual estas hablando


----------

